
A picture book written in C code - sharieskenas
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/914595512/a-day-in-code
======
DudeInBasement
If this baby doesn't SIGSEGV or SIGBUS, I'm not getting it.

I thought the artwork was going to be ascii images made with C programs.

------
DerDangDerDang
I was hoping the pictures would be procedurally generated by the c code

